# Goethe Hunt in Fl.



## spaz (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone on here going on the Goethe Hunt thanksgiving week? Terry and I got a four day dog hunt. Place is loaded with hogs, or so I was told.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Nov 16, 2010)

Can u post more info or where to find more info on this hunt?


----------



## spaz (Nov 16, 2010)

Goethe is a WMA which the forresty dept. oversees. It is 48,000 acres and the hunting dates are
arc.  22 days
M.L. 3 days
Gun 6 days in Nov
Dogs 7 days in Nov

It is a quota hunt that you have to put in in the summer with the FWC. It doesn't cost anything but a fl. hunting lic and management stamp.

But they wonder why they are run over with hogs.

This is the link
http://www.thegoethetrail.com/files/10-11_Goethe_1_.pdf


----------



## Scoot! (Nov 16, 2010)

Good luck in there man. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## kornbread (Nov 16, 2010)

cant wait lisa its going to be a good time! we are coming down when we get back from kentucky monday .


----------



## spaz (Nov 16, 2010)

Good, coz I am ready to hunt some hogs and you can shoot a deer if you see one.  Trying to get some honey hole spots lined up.  Terry will be deer hunting but will help if we need him.  lol


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 16, 2010)

GOT STEINHATCHEE SPRINGS IN FEBRUARY


----------



## spaz (Nov 16, 2010)

I heard that place keeps alot of  hunting club in hogs. Good hunt !!!!!!


----------



## sammy3304 (Nov 16, 2010)

good luck on ur hunt hope it goes great for yall


----------



## spaz (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks !!!! Been catching any lately?


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 17, 2010)

Been to Goethe several times, almost every single time while driving through it, hogs ran across the road ahead of me.  So i would think it has lots of hogs.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Nov 29, 2010)

well?


----------



## Scoot! (Nov 29, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> GOT STEINHATCHEE SPRINGS IN FEBRUARY



Thats a good hunt. Me and a freind worked with the FWC and SRWMD for 3 years to get that place back open to the public. As part of the agreement we held a feral hog festival there in Cooks Hammock for the past 2 years with a "wild hog roundup". Have fun...let me know when you come down, would like to catch a few with ya.


----------



## Scoot! (Nov 29, 2010)

catch-n-tie said:


> well?


 Yeah?


----------



## spaz (Nov 29, 2010)

Well I did not hunt monday or tuesday morning, tried to call in sick but Terry didn't believe me. so tuesday afternoon, turned out grit, lacy and brat and the bayed a sow in some hog tunnel haven. There is a advantage to being short. when we got there, they had caught her about 120 pounds and we just turned her loose. It was to thick and far to drag her out. 

Some friends of out turned out and caught about a 80 pounder on the edge of the pound. I got there first and the dog caught her, so I went in and caught the gilt, and waited for my backup to get there and drag her out.

Wen. morning Terry turned out grit, brat and lacy. they were getting gone and I told him that I heard some hounds on my right, they were high pitched and was echoing thru the woods. We listened and went that direction and we got as close as we could and he said grit was there and we really got to listening and I heard our Brat pup and lacy baying every breath a real high pitch and it just echoed thru those woods. I wanted to film it but was told no time, so we went in and caught her and dragged her to the truck. she weight around 170 but by the time we got her to the truck I know she weighed 400 pounds. 

Thursday morning dogs hunted but no pigs and I had to go home after that to watch Spaz deliver pups.
This was part of the crew we hunted with deer and hogs






Spaz with pups, she had one 16 hours later, we called it black friday





The big sow Terry and I got. The man on the left is alfie, my hunting buddy




Some of the woods.





Will try and post some more pics off the video later.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Nov 29, 2010)

sounds like a good time ,i might put in for some of these hunts for next year


----------



## spaz (Nov 29, 2010)

Goethe is worth it, whether you deer hunt or hogs. Heard there was quite a few bucks killed too


----------



## swinestopper (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi I was just wondering where you got the picture of all the people in Goethe from?


----------

